# Newbie saying Hi



## kp300867 (Mar 30, 2003)

Hi Guys , i'm new to this forum just saying hi to everyone .
I've got a Silver Grey M3 Cab ,(Grey interior, HK , NAV, 19", Grad Tint , Armrest ,Outer Mirror Package), on order for 2nd week in June (approx). Unsure of what Roof colour to go for Blue or Black?
Can anyone advise me or Post any pics of anything Similar to give me some idea? Thanx in advance:thumbup:


----------



## SteveMedina (Apr 4, 2003)

black is my vote....


----------



## 84tiger (Feb 9, 2003)

Black


----------



## a.k.a. Jorg Muller (Apr 3, 2003)

*Black (I've seen both)*

I have a friend with a steel grey M3 cab. Black looks much better IMHO.


----------



## Josh03SGM3 (Apr 1, 2003)

deff black...


----------

